# Unterschied zwischen einer Funktion, Prozedur und Methode erläutern?



## kossy (24. Jan 2010)

Hallo !

Kann mir vielleicht jemand den exakten Unterschied zwischen diesen drei Dinge in Bezug auf die prozedurale Programmierung erläutern, falls es diesen überhaupt gibt!? Oder sind diese Bezeichnungen exakt gleichbedeutend?


----------



## maki (24. Jan 2010)

*verschoben*

Funktionen haben einen Rückgabewert, Prozeduren nicht, Methoden gehören zu Objekten und damit zur OO, nicht zur Prodzeduralen Programmierung.


----------

